# DP and tunnel vision for 6 years.



## Never (Nov 2, 2021)

Hello.
I have a schizotypal disorder. All my life i was and I am now, an alcoholic. Only now I m not using anything for 8 months.
I went to rehabilitation center, but, because of the stress, i m now in mental hospital for a week. In 3 weeks I ll be back to rehab.
So, my DP was leaving me when i was crying realized how shitty my life has been before (it happened after i quit using alcohol and drugs). I finally realized that all my life was a hell. For 2 times DP left me while crying about bad times. I dont know how to explain.... Our psychologist explained it better. Yes, it s not a secret, in my case it s mechanism which helps me to survive.
Yes, how it started. After my grandmother died i ve told myself it s not in real and my "dream" became true.
Psychiatrist told that it s all in my head, it s a fact, cause pills like Clonazepam, Xanax and others helps me. With both diseases - DP and tunnel vision.
So, now my derealization has gone. Lamotrix and Kventiax. Maybe, it ll come back soon, it happened to me before because Haldol in drops and because of injection of Xeplion.
I m afraid, i realize i was living in illusion. I dont want to be strange and dumb. I think I am, steange.
I m afraid of reality, I m crying. And i didnt talk really to anyone today.
Maybe, here I ll find somebody to share my hope to recover and my sadness because of recovery. Thank you.
I wish you good luck and waiting for your replies.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you for talking about your experience, and for doing it in such a kind and open way. I have addiction problems too and I know quite a few people who suffered from alcoholism. It seems to be a very tough journey. I wish you good luck and I hope you will find more and more relief with that, beyond the ups and downs.


----------

